# Making your own camera bag dividers



## Ryvax (Jul 27, 2009)

Anyone make their own dividers for their camera bags?  I'm going to make a few inserts with some foam and super glue.  Just wondering what other people might use.


----------



## Soocom1 (Jul 27, 2009)

I made some a long time ago, and there is actually a few things to know. 
First: Cloth covered inserts are desirable, but here are a few things to remember. using a soft cotton is good, but it will eventually leave wear marks. 

Second: Uncovered foam is not the best idea because unprotected foam will break down faster than protected foam.

Third: I have found that that polyester is the best cloth to use. 

Forth: using super glue is usually not the best idea because it has a tendency to get very hard and create sharp points on the foam that can scratch items. Use caution. Its best to sew the foam into cloth covered "pillows" and then sew on the Velcro if that is what you have.  Measure thrice cut once...  I am serious, because you have to allow for expansion, and flexation as the bag is used and as the camera and equipment is pulled out and put in. Thats why you need to cover the foam as well. The foam wont last but a few weeks w/ reg. use, if not days. The covering keeps the foam together. 

Fifth: Avoid spandex.  Dont laugh, it was the only cloth I had access to when I went to make some dividers once. It cause alot of problems. Itll snag,a nd rip.


----------



## usayit (Jul 27, 2009)

Depending on the type of foam, Superglue will actually eat it.  I suggest looking into rubber or contact cement to bond foam parts.   You will also want to cover the foam with something as most foam wears from constant rubbing.  The "dust" that results can be annoying.

I considered the same path then realized that I could just purchase foam inserts made by Domke.  My camera bag is simple canvas rubber lined messenger bag from the Old Navy clothing store with a couple Domke inserts.


----------



## Ryvax (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm not the best at sewing.  What about duck tape? lol.  I think that would actually work.


----------



## Soocom1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Redneck photo gear....... Just dont go canoing down a river in Georgia....


----------



## farmerj (Jul 27, 2009)

I have a CamelBak H.A.W.G that I use for my bag.

The dividers are made out of some old 6" concrete expansion.  It's a closed cell phone suitable for the outdoor elements.

currently, I am just holding it all together with duct tape until I figure out exactly which bag I am going to be using, or if I purchase a commercial made bag.

My intention is to eventually sew covers for them along with 3" velcro to allow for easier reconfiguring of the bag and internal compartments.

But it's just a stop gap system at the moment.


----------



## kowkopelli (Jul 27, 2009)

Use E6000 it's flexible and wears well, I use it in my jewelry making and it's better than super glue since it is flexible. You can get it at jewelry supply stores or Hobby Lobby.


----------



## usayit (Jul 27, 2009)

Ryvax said:


> I'm not the best at sewing.  What about duck tape? lol.  I think that would actually work.



It leaves an eeoy guuooooey mess.


----------



## farmerj (Jul 27, 2009)

usayit said:


> Ryvax said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not the best at sewing.  What about duck tape? lol.  I think that would actually work.
> ...




depends on what kind you use.  I put mine together last october.  No sticky mess anywhere.


----------



## RVP46 (Jul 27, 2009)

How about clear silicone?..and some patience.


----------



## Ryvax (Jul 27, 2009)

So I sat down today with some cardboard and duckt tape.  Was at it for maybe 20 minutes and decided to just pay for the domke dividers, lol.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Aug 19, 2009)

Go to eBay or Craigslist, buy a bag the same make of your current bag, pull out the dividers, then sell the bag without dividers.

But for me, all of my bags are in the Tamrac 608 - 610 - 612 Series, and the dividers are pretty much interchangeable.  Ordered a new complete set of dividers one time, so I have plenty of extra dividers that match all of my bags.

In my personal experience, Tamrac Customer Service is right up there with B&H, Adorama, and Newegg.  I needed a couple of buckles to replace a broken one on an older bag, got them in like 2 days... 
I  the


----------



## Ganoderma (Aug 19, 2009)

i bought an airwark shoulder bag and converted it into a camera bag.  fabric and fish aquarium filter foam sewed together...its ghetto, but effective   cost me $5 in total!


----------



## bigtwinky (Aug 19, 2009)

Look at contact cement.  Usually sold in Arts and Craft stores.
You brush on both surfaces you want to stick and it will only stick when the surfaces touch.  So its really non sticky until it (haha) touches itself.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 25, 2011)

Is tonight the designated _Resurrect Old Threads to Post Spam_ night?


----------



## farmerj (Aug 21, 2014)

usayit said:


> Ryvax said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not the best at sewing.  What about duck tape? lol.  I think that would actually work.
> ...



After five years, I still don't have sewn covers or the sticky mess.  Still using the same bag and dividers too.


----------

